# Portuguese Goa great-grandchildren



## immigrants (Mar 23, 2017)

If the case is someone born in Goa and many generations after that person, who is eligible to get Portugal passport:

Mr A born in Portugal Goa at 1956 and living in Indian Goa
Mr B is Mr A's son and born in Indian Goa at 1976 and living in Indian Goa
Mr C is Mr B's son and born in Indian Goa at 1996 and living in Indian Goa
Mr D is Mr C's son and born in Indian Goa at 2006 and living in Indian Goa
Mr E is Mr D's son and born in Indian Goa at 2026 and living in Indian Goa (Future)

Is it only Mr A, Mr B, and Mr C eligible to acquire Portugal passport but Mr D and Mr E is ineligible?

Thank you!


----------



## RichardHenshall (Jul 26, 2009)

immigrants said:


> ...
> Mr C is Mr B's son and born in Indian Goa at 1996 and living in Indian Goa
> Mr D is Mr C's son and born in Indian Goa at 2006 and living in Indian Goa...


Mr C is a quick worker.  I'm sure he'll get the passports sorted in no time.


----------



## immigrants (Mar 23, 2017)

RichardHenshall said:


> Mr C is a quick worker.  I'm sure he'll get the passports sorted in no time.


It should be 1976, 1996, 2016, 2036


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
If it's anything like British people of Irish descent - the important thing is for each generation to obtain their Portuguese nationality before they have children.
I am eligible for an Irish passport - as my mothers parents were Irish. But I have not yet applied for Irish citizenship - so my 11 year old son cannot get it through me.
Had I applied and got citizenship before he was born - then he would have been eligible.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## TonyJ1 (May 20, 2014)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> If it's anything like British people of Irish descent - the important thing is for each generation to obtain their Portuguese nationality before they have children.
> I am eligible for an Irish passport - as my mothers parents were Irish. But I have not yet applied for Irish citizenship - so my 11 year old son cannot get it through me.
> Had I applied and got citizenship before he was born - then he would have been eligible.
> ...


I think that if the older generations are alive and each one does their requests in turn, likely to have more success. Also easier if parents register their children before 18th birthday - afterwards more complicated and time consuming - these processes are now taking more than 2 years, even before they are considered


----------



## immigrants (Mar 23, 2017)

Thank you guys for the answer. However Portuguese nationality law may have difference with British or Irish nationality law.

Anyone familiar with Portuguese nationality law?


----------



## Strontium (Sep 16, 2015)

You seem to have 5 generations with only male offspring, do they all have 6 fingers on their left hand?


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

immigrants said:


> Anyone familiar with Portuguese nationality law?


Google, a Portuguese immigration lawyer, a Portuguese embassy - to name a few!


----------

